# Who owns Northwave?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I am a fan of Northwaves, they seem to be the only boot that dont make my feet hurt and I'm on my second pair of them. But some shop owner was telling me that Northwave have been making shit since they got bought out, but I have a pair of decades that are supposed to be shit according to him and they are my favorite boots to date, in fact I would buy them again in a heart beat. So whats the story, anyone know who owns them now, or is that guy talking shit?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you like the boots, who gives a sh8t what the guy said?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Northwave owns Northwave it's an independent bike shoe company that happens to make snowboarding and snowboarding accessories. Fuck it, if the boot fits wear it, best boot is the boot that fits your foot. All a boot fitter can do is guide you in the direction you need to go, not tell you what is the best boot.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

can't really answer your question beyond what was already said. i believe they're an italian bike shoe company that started making boots about 20 years ago. 

i bought new 09 northwave decades this year and have about 12 days on them. so far i'm loving them, super comfortable, responsive, supportive, and warm. they did pack out a bit more than i thought they would, but no biggie. i tried on the 2010s and loved 'em, but noticed they're the same as the 2009 just a different design. picked up the 2009s on brociety for 75 bucks. best deal i've gotten on any snowboarding equipment hands down.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I've got 50 days on a pair of decades. Quality boots, but their service sucks balls. I snapped an SL lace and trying to get a replacement was like pulling teeth.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Zee said:


> I've got 50 days on a pair of decades. Quality boots, but their service sucks balls. I snapped an SL lace and trying to get a replacement was like pulling teeth.


Did you end up getting replacement laces from Northwave? If not, how did you fix the problem?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I had a feeling that guy was talking shit.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

iv got northwave legends,i freaking love em, so comfy. i had dc's previously and wow, didnt realize how bad they were until i bought the northwaves.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Did you end up getting replacement laces from Northwave? If not, how did you fix the problem?


I ran them knotted for about 2 weeks before I finally got the laces. It took 4-5 emails...


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I love my Northwaves too. The guy was prob talking shit. But I think the same company that owns drake owns northwave.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

quick heads up, but northwave decades are on brociety right now for 55 bucks. ridiculous deal if you ask me...jump on it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn missed the brociety decades.

Looks like Bakoda is also on the list with Drake and NW. I'm pretty sure Bakoda started out of Vancouver and most of their tool were also pipes. Someone here has to know who owns those companys, unless it's Northwave that owns that lot. :dunno: Google aint helping either.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

According to Wikipedia, Northwave owns Drake and Bakoda.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

unsunken said:


> According to Wikipedia, Northwave owns Drake and Bakoda.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> quick heads up, but northwave decades are on brociety right now for 55 bucks. ridiculous deal if you ask me...jump on it.


Sh8t!! I would have jumped on that deal!!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

yea i got my northwave legends on brociety for 45 bucks, the very next day they had drake czar bindings on there for 50 bucks...i couldnt have one without the other haha. they pair together beautifully


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got a pair of Northwave Decades that rock:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

freshy said:


> Damn missed the brociety decades.
> 
> Looks like Bakoda is also on the list with Drake and NW. I'm pretty sure Bakoda started out of Vancouver and most of *their tool were also pipes. *Someone here has to know who owns those companys, unless it's Northwave that owns that lot. :dunno: Google aint helping either.


Are is the correct tense and i need to look into one of these.


----------



## addon (Nov 6, 2009)

Northwave Snow Legend for 50 $ on whiskeymilitia.com


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

My decades are by far the best boots i have ever had......... Could care less who owns them......northwave customer for life!


----------



## LordOrion (Mar 29, 2012)

I used the Decade SL for about 80days on the snow...

I'm italian and I live not too far away from NW headquarter so in my area many riders are using nw boots. 
Be careful choosing the right size, because the thermo-formable inlayer tends to compact himself and the "empty volume" in the boot tend to grown, the gain of space is about 5-7mm (example to from 9 to 9.5 or so). The 540 heel retain system works very well too, but a perfect size boot is the best!
Also after 5-10 days on the hill the boot gets softer, and keeps the flex status for about 60 days, then the boot becomes very soft and very jibbish!

I'm not a big/strong guy (140lbs and about 5.3ft tall) but now mi decade are very good and confortable for jibgging and park riding, for AM riding and pow i switched to Nitro Recoils, which seems to last longer.

The bad thing about NW boots is the insole... it's just sh*t! Replace it with a more sustaining one and you'll get a impressive boot!


----------

